# Stella the Schnoodle!



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's the link to the blog I'm keeping of our new puppy Stella:

Stella!!!

She's a rescue dog that we adopted last month. She'll be 10 months old this month.

We just love her!!!!!!


----------



## minizoo (Jul 13, 2009)

aww bless, she's beautiful x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww what a gorgeous girl she is.:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

You are very lucky 
Stella is a gorgeous looking girl. :001_wub:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Stella is gorgeous.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwww Stella is gorgeous,


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Why thank you! We think so too, but we're kinda biased!!!!! I can't believe how lucky we were to have found her!!!!!

Here she is learning to play fetch!

Stella Can Fetch!!!!!! « Stella!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww Stella is gorgeous!xx


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

Stella's first visit to a dog park!

Stella at the Dog Park Part I « Stella!!!


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

She is stunning!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a gorgeous dog well done for rescuing her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

aw she is lovely


----------

